# Wooden bricks?? Very cool!!!



## Mikhail2400 (Jun 20, 2018)

I ran across this video on YouTube and thought id share it with yall. This looks to me like one extremely well constructed and well designed style of building. It not only looks good its easy to use, easy to work with using normal carpentry tools and appears to be as solid as any thing ive ever seen used to build a house with. Must cost a fortune though.
Ok ill shut-up and post the video now;


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Makes sense where clay deposits rare and forests plentiful, such as Siberia.
johnep


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

from 11 to 16 seconds had me worried using a non ratchet socket and then they showed 50 heads poking up
was real happy to see the hilti come out in the next few seconds 

more like a short segmented log home than incredible wood bricks


----------



## mjadams61 (Jan 1, 2016)

Looks pretty neat but be hard to build here in the USA especially within alot of the city limits because of codes. But outside the city limits if it is cost efficiant and all I see no problem


----------



## mjadams61 (Jan 1, 2016)

Here is another not sure if it is in France or not. But onething I would change is using spray foam insulation instead of sawdust for insulation  Found a english version still the same place though, somewhere in Europe.


----------



## Mikhail2400 (Jun 20, 2018)

mjadams61 said:


> Here is another not sure if it is in France or not. But onething I would change is using spray foam insulation instead of sawdust for insulation  Found a english version still the same place though, somewhere in Europe.
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/82-CEaOxelk



Sawdust for insulation eh. Well now I know what to do with all my sawdust for the foreseeable future.

Legos for adults! Thats why I like these things so much.


----------



## Sicle Stix (Sep 8, 2018)

Pretty cool..


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Looks very expensive to cut, glue, reshape, plane and drill those blocks.
Even if the stock is trim ends and off cuts, the manufacturing process takes money.

Back up several phases in wood processing and build with the logs:

https://www.pioneerloghomesofbc.com/


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

I enjoyed the video. Thanks for sharing. I think the screws are GRK screws which are now sold in the U.S. you can see the stacks of ready-made wooden bricks and I’m guessing the wooden bricks are factory made. These would palletize for easy shipping. (a really great idea) 
I thought it was funny to see a guy sanding the finished wall with a 5” palm sander. 
Our log homes would be similar but shipping logs is not as easy as shipping pallets and the weight of the logs require machinery to lift and set whereas the bricks are handled all by hand. 

Another building product that never made it far was the rectangular beer bottle. The empty bottle could be used like a brick to build a house. The ultimate recycle. The bottom was recessed to accept the neck of the next bottle. Everything was mortered in like a brick. Anybody else remember this?


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

I remember plastic bricks which were hollow and filed with concrete for supporting walls. never took off.
Glass bricks used extensively in UK.
johnep

https://www.ebay.co.uk/bhp/glass-bricks


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

_Ogre said:


> from 11 to 16 seconds had me worried using a non ratchet socket and then they showed 50 heads poking up
> was real happy to see the hilti come out in the next few seconds
> 
> more like a short segmented log home than incredible wood bricks



Agree. My first thought was a log home built of square logs.


George


----------



## Mikhail2400 (Jun 20, 2018)

Robson Valley


> Looks very expensive to cut, glue, reshape, plane and drill those blocks.
> Even if the stock is trim ends and off cuts, the manufacturing process takes money.
> 
> Back up several phases in wood processing and build with the logs:


LOL Back up eh!! 
I was thinking this had to be pretty costly myself. I found a page on these but all it really said was they were seeking people to franchise the system in other countries.

Toolman50


> Another building product that never made it far was the rectangular beer bottle. The empty bottle could be used like a brick to build a house. The ultimate recycle. The bottom was recessed to accept the neck of the next bottle. Everything was mortered in like a brick. Anybody else remember this?


Square beer bottles ? Never heard of that and i thought i was a beer aficionado back in my younger days.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Bombay Sapphire gin comes in square bottles, as does curacao liquor.
johnep


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

johnep1934 said:


> Bombay Sapphire gin comes in square bottles, as does curacao liquor.
> johnep


Johnep 
Heineken made the rectangular beer bottle specifically for recycling as a building block. You can Google it and read about it. It was an interesting concept. :smile2:


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I think there would be a problem with warpage over time. Without 2x4 or 2x6 framing there would be nothing to stop the wall from bowing in or out. I think the look would be better done with making a siding like car siding and make single rows so you could alternate the simulated mortar lines.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

One more unique building method; Dennis Weaver, the actor that played Chester for many years on Gunsmoke built a house in Arizona in the ‘80’s using all old tires for the walls. The width of the tires laid flat and filled resulted in an insulated exterior wall.


----------



## Mikhail2400 (Jun 20, 2018)

Toolman50 said:


> Johnep
> Heineken made the rectangular beer bottle specifically for recycling as a building block. You can Google it and read about it. It was an interesting concept. :smile2:


I looked up the Heineken bottle blocks and saw some pics of a few houses done that way. Its was surprising how good it actually looked. Heres a pic of a wall built with the bottles I thought would look pretty good in a bathroom window or maybe as a shower wall. Bet the lighting coming thru would be interesting.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Mikhail2400 said:


> I looked up the Heineken bottle blocks and saw some pics of a few houses done that way. Its was surprising how good it actually looked. Heres a pic of a wall built with the bottles I thought would look pretty good in a bathroom window or maybe as a shower wall. Bet the lighting coming thru would be interesting.


They also filled the bottles for insulation. I don’t know what was used as the filler, sand most likely but I don’t know. When left unfilled like in your photo it looks almost like a leaded glass fixed window. Pretty nice actually. I agree with you that it would make a nice shower wall.


----------



## holtzdreher (Jul 20, 2016)

A different take off from cordwood construction. Wonder what the wood is treated with to prevent swelling and shrinking from creating cracks for drafts?


----------



## gj13us (Apr 19, 2016)

Pretty cool, but seems a lot more labor intensive than regular clay bricks. It looks like a lot of manufacturing goes into each brick, too. It's probably very costly.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Latest in recycling yogurt pots etc is to fill them into rectangular shapes in plastic bags and use them for building non load bearing walls. Popular in India.
johnep


----------



## holtzdreher (Jul 20, 2016)

https://allthatsinteresting.com/beer-bottle-houses

A US brewery did put out beer in square bottle intended for use as "bricks" I recall a PBS special about various odd building materials. There is a beer bottle house in The US , in a western state as I recall. There was a mortician in Canada that used formaldehyde jugs to build a wall around his property.. When I was a teenager a guy, a few towns over built a cord wood house, using firewood rounds as blocks between the cement. When they split from drying out the breeze went right through the place.


----------

